

The National Ignition Facility - Laser Fusion Generator - bitboxer
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/10/the_national_ignition_facility.html

======
gallerytungsten
What the article doesn't mention is that "fusion power" is the story for
public consumption. The real purpose of this facility is the design of nuclear
weapons through simulating nuclear explosions.

